# concerned - my 4 week old baby is sleeping through the night!



## Wriggley

Ok some people might think im mad about being concerned about this but my midwife told us not to let our baby go longer then 5 hours for a feed - well past 2 nights hes had a feed between 10-11pm and then sleeping through till 6-7am :shock: 

im worrying that hes not good for him to go this long without a feed? should we be waking him for a feed earlier? 

hes feeding really well during the day - taking 4 oz's every 2-3 hours


----------



## stephwiggy

unless bubs is having issues with weight or was a prem baby then enjoy.. xx


----------



## Gingerspice

You only need to wake a sleepng baby if there is weight gain problems, otherwise embrace the new found ability of sleeping. Mine has never slept that long and at 7 months has never slept more than 6 hours in one go!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby slept 7 hour stretches from 3 weeks, I never thought to worry tbh


----------



## Sugarmuppet

I was told just to enjoy it! And I have. Gaby has slept at least 12 hours from when she was 6 weeks old (she was 6 weeks early, so 0 weeks old corrected!). 

As long and they still have lots of wet and dirty nappies and continue to put weight on its fine. Because Gaby was prem the midwife wanted us to be weighed every week after she slept through. But also told me, 'it won't last!' 9 months down the line and she now sleeps 14 hours :happydance::happydance: (only had 3 nights in all that time that she has woken up during the night)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Sugarmuppet said:


> (only had 3 nights in all that time that she has woken up during the night)

If only I could say the same! :dohh:


----------



## kellgell06

My son was like that from day 1. I was told to wake him until he was about 4/5 weeks old. So i wouldnt worry. As long as shes a healthy weight, grab all the sleep you can!


----------



## NuKe

yep what the others said!! enjoy!


----------



## mrsp14

My LO slept 9 hours solid the first night home fromthe hospital and I felt really guilty fo rnot having woken her for a feed. But theni figured she's ok, she will let me know when she's hungry. Sleep is important too!!

She now only wakes up once a night.. so we feed about 10ish she sleep till between 3 or 4 am.. then goes back to sleep till about 9. I count myself pretty lucky with that so ur really lucky!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## aob1013

Enjoy it, you never know when it could go the other way :)


----------



## LankyDoodle

Make the most of it! Most babies go through this stage at some point early on, but it rarely lasts so I wouldn't be worrying about it unless your LO is still under birthweight! He will wake if he is hungry. Trust me!


----------



## louandivy

Argghh Ivy did this from 2 weeks but I was so paranoid I set an alarm to wake her up every four hours! Now she is a terrible sleeper I wish I had just enjoyed it!


----------



## Christine1993

aidan slept straight through from 2 weeks, it was a god send


----------



## Wriggley

thanks 

my midwife came for her last visit today and she said it was fine as long as he is feeding well during the day which he is so all happy


----------



## louandivy

Christine1993 said:


> aidan slept straight through from 2 weeks, it was a god send

Ohh I have never felt so jealous, I'm sorry but I hate you a little bit! :winkwink:


----------



## Mollie1

Enjoy it ! My midwife told me that I should wake my baby in the night aswell but I never did - he will wake if he is hungry xx


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly has slept through since 5 days old. She now goes 8pm-7am.. Enjoy your sleep, we're the very lucky ones I've been told! (I didn't tell a soul for so long in fear of death threats..) Oh and HV etc, told me not to wake her.


----------

